# Lilly is being spayed today!



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I decided to go thru with the spay even though she is in heat. I am just praying that everthing goes well. The vet said that there shouldn't be any complications. I hope not.  I am just worried about her. *


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

It's perfectly normal to be worried~ That means you are a good mommy!
I will be thinking about her today along with you, and before you know it she will be home in your arms~!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Katrina. I hope you have something to do for the next few hours until you get the call (or make the call) to find out all is well with Lilly. 

She'll be back home to you soon and probably a bit groggy, but all will be well. I'm sure!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, the worry and waiting are hard. I hope Lilly will rest tonight and heal quickly.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hugs to you and Lilly - let us know how she does.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I know how hard it is to wait for word after you drop them off. Hugs to you and Lilly.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for all of the good wishes I need them. 

I am trying to find the thread that talks about pain meds for dogs and which ones to avoid but I am not having any luck could someone send me in the righ direction please? Thanks

Also the anesthesia my vet uses is the iospro something or another is that the good or bad I looked this stuff up but cant remember know.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sending good thoughts and extra healing vibes over for Lilly. She will do great Katrina :hug:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> Thanks for all of the good wishes I need them.
> 
> I am trying to find the thread that talks about pain meds for dogs and which ones to avoid but I am not having any luck could someone send me in the righ direction please? Thanks
> 
> Also the anesthesia my vet uses is the iospro something or another is that the good or bad I looked this stuff up but cant remember know.


Katrina,

I know when I just had Cher spayed they told me to give her baby aspirin for pain if needed.
I believe the anesthesia that you are talking about is_* isoflorine*, if so that is what was used on Cher and she did great. She only had about 2 days of a little pain, but after that she is back to doing the RLH and playing. IT has only been a week tomorrow and she already looks pretty healed.

_


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

She will be ok! We got Carmen the day after she had her surgery at the shelter and she was just groggy and just layed around. Two days later she showed us her true crazyness and was running around and playing just fine. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, I know what the waiting feels like. Sending cyber hugs to Lilly for a quick and uneventful healing. Keep us posted.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Katrina- I hope Lilly has a quick recovery. I know its hard to see them go through any surgery. But she'll be back in your arms soon and it will be hard to keep her down in a few days. Get well quickly, Lilly!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wishing Lilly a quick and healthy recovery!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*She is home and doing fine. My daughter is taking a picture of my pitiful baby right now so I will post it later. I have a onesie and socks for her legs. I am going to try and make leggings so she ont try to remove the bandages from her legs. She is still groggy and looks pitiful to me. *

*Thanks for all of the concern. I am so glad I have you ladies and gents who understand how it feels when our furbabies are hurt or sick.*


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Katrina,

I am glad surgery went well and Lilly is home in your loving arms. Sending healing vibes your way. :hug:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm glad everything went well. Now you can breathe again!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad to know she is home and resting with her mama, give her some love from me and the boys.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

happy to hear that all is well.

joe&mugsy


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Lilly's weight was 15lbs she had gained 1.5 lbs in 3 months. I bought size 12 months onsies and they are tight on her and on the short side. She must be really long for a Hav I need to remeasure her. I guess I will have to exchange the pkg I bought for size 18 mth because she has to wear one for 20 days. Thats the requirment for laser surgery until they remove the stiches. *


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i bought size 6 to 9 months and they just fit. if they shrink i'm toast.
mugsy weighed in at 12 pounds which means he gained 2 since i last weighed him at home.
i doubt that he would be too happy if he had to wear them for weeks though. he vet said the collar needed to stay on for a week so i'm thinking the same for the onesies.

how is lily feeling?

joe


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

She is still very drowsy. She has eaten about 16 pcs of kibble and drank a small amt of water and that is it other than sleep. How is Mugsy doing now? Did Mugsy havd traditional or laser surgery?


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

traditional surgery.
we just came in from a very short walk and all went well.
he seems pretty normal which surprises me as he was so very groggy earlier.
i put on a onesie and he can't seem to stop trying to lick himself but he gives up eventually when he falls over backwards 
he is now falling asleep inside his x-pen.

i may take him to work tomorrow.

joe


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon Mugsy and Lily!:hug:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Lilly had laser that is why she has to wear the onesie longer. She is still out of it. I tried to get her up to go potty and she just looked at me like " your kidding , right?" and laid back down. I hope it is a peacful night for all of us.*


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Get well soon Mugsy and Lily!!

Ryan


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

mugs is asleep and i'm heading to bed myself very soon.

yes, let's hope for a restful night for all.

joe


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I finally found a temporary solution to our to small onesies: little boys briefs. ound: It covers everything and the tail comes out the pouch so everything is taken care of. I went thru my sons toddler clothes and washed a pair and just now tried them hope they work for a day or two. Pictures to follow. *


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm glad Lilly is home. It's better to have them in your arms, isn't it? Hopefully, she will do fine after a day or so.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Glad they're both doing well. :whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Catching up on Lilly--her spay and dew claw removal. Hope she is doing well....:hug:


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i hope miss lily is doing well this morning.
mugsy had a good night, very quiet, and this morning seems like his old self, full of spit and vinegar and rlh in the house.
joe


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Katrina, I'm so happy to hear she's back home and recovering well. The undies and t-shirts are great ideas for keeping them from licking and/or scratching. I used my nephew's toddler tees on Ricky and they were great! 

Here's wising both Mugsy and Lilly a good day, quick healing and lots of RLH's once they feel up to it.


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm patiently watching Lily's progress in anticipation of Casey's surgery next month. So glad she is doing well.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm glad to hear Lilly did well. I hope all of you had a restful night.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Sending get well wishes to Lilly!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Well she managed to remove the bandages from her paws where she had her dew claws removed. I called and the vet said to watch her and as long as she does mess with them any more she doesn't have to have them put back on. We will see. The boys briefs were too big so I have to get onesies today because she is trying to lick her incision. Oh man if it isn't one thing it is another. She did sleep well. She drank water and went pee pee but thats it so far. I just gave her a pain pill with a bit of cheese and she ate that so perhaps she will eat this afternoon she isn't a morning eater anyway. *


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

they are stubborn eh?

sounds like she is feeling good and that's what's important.

mugsy is 12 pounds and i bought the 6 to 9 month size but i would have bought the 12 month size if i had known better. these just fit.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*How long is Mugsy? The 12 month size is too short for Lilly it will just barely snap so i am goin to get the 18 or maybe 24 mth just make sure she has room to streatch out.*


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i think he is about 14 inches long if i remember correctly. but i find it hard to measure and keep him in one place at the same time.

if he were an inch longer the onesie would'nt fit.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Glad to hear that Lilly is doing good. And the surgery went great. Sending hugs to her.

Also how do you put the onesie on-have never tried them but they sure sound a lot better than fighting with the "Big Bad Cone" or with panties.

Pat


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hugs and kisses to Lilly! :kiss:

Gucci and Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hope that Lilly has a quick recovery! :hug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Why did Lilly have to have her dew claws removed? Haven't heard of that and don't want to be surprised if the vet mentions anything like it. Glad to hear she's doing well after surgery!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am late in catching up on this thread. I am happy that Lilly is doing well. can't wait to see her in her onsie. Get well soon little one.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Why did Lilly have to have her dew claws removed? Haven't heard of that and don't want to be surprised if the vet mentions anything like it. Glad to hear she's doing well after surgery!!!


She doesn't like haveing them trimed or filed with the dremmal. I can use the dremmal on the others but not the dew claws. When they got long they would catch on things or break and that was dangerous so since she was under I had them removed.


----------

